# Rabbit escaped from NEW cage last night.



## michellexgix (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhh, I'm so mad, I bought a new cage 3 and a half weeks ago and I woke up this morning to find out that my rabbit opened up the small door at the front and escaped out of it. Thankfully I had the door shut in his room and the cats and dogs didn't get him. Most of the room is rabbit proof as I let him out there for floor time but he got into a 'no entry' corner that was cornerd of with cushions and theres loads of rubish in it, he also went up on top of the guinea pig cage because there is pee and poop down it that wasnt there and if he got his leg caught etc. 

He was thankfully un hurt, but when I went in the room I thought he was dead as he was so scared. He was shaking and breathing heavily. I finally caught him trying not to scare him and popped him in his cage, then he just stayed in same place breathing mroe heavily. Finally he is coming around and eating his veggies but it could have been alot, alot worse!!!

I spent 53 Euro on that (68 us dollars) It is an 100cm cage and I just got it frrom the pet store 3 and a half weeks ago. I am going mad here, I bought it wanting it to be rabbit safe as of course it is for rabbits and thought that it would obviously be escape free. I can't wait for my c&c cage!

Now I need to know how to stop him opening the front door again. Any ideas?


----------



## tamsin (Jul 25, 2010)

A padlock is probably the best option - just make sure you keep a spare key where you can find it


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 25, 2010)

A lock or clip on the door should work. You can use a dog leash clip (or something similar). You want it to be strong enough to hold the door but easy to take off when you need to open the door.


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 25, 2010)

i put a lock on my cage and just keep the key in the bottom (not like rabbits can turn it any ways) so i don't loose the key. then i have a spare tacked to the wall just in case someone else takes the key out


----------

